# Newport Brass cartridge?



## Kaufmann Plmbg (May 6, 2014)

Does anyone know this cartridge. I've used them before, I'm pretty sure it was newport brass... It is for a higher end kitchen faucet with a pullout spray, the spray head twists and lock in to the spout. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kaufmann Plmbg said:


> Does anyone know this cartridge. I've used them before, I'm pretty sure it was newport brass... It is for a higher end kitchen faucet with a pullout spray, the spray head twists and lock in to the spout.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Replace it with a MOENTROL and


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Delta also uses that cartridge in their brizo line, hope that helps,


----------



## Kaufmann Plmbg (May 6, 2014)

Pretty close, but that's not it. It is a higher end faucet than a Brizzo


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

My past expiriences with Newport, i usually have customer call them up, and newport has always sent out replacement parts at no charge, hope that helps, lol


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kaufmann Plmbg said:


> Pretty close, but that's not it. It is a higher end faucet than a Brizzo












Try looking at this company's on-line catalog of stems, cartridges and quarter-turn cartridges. Hope it helps.

I bought their catalog on CD and then printed out pictures of all the stems and put them in books to have on-the-go.

www.alfanoplumbingparts.com


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

I live a few mins from Alfano parts, he's the best bring him any sample, he's got it, one of the perks I guess doing plumbing in this city


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> I live a few mins from Alfano parts, he's the best bring him any sample, he's got it, one of the perks I guess doing plumbing in this city












My wife's family lives in S. Ozone Park, Queens and I've got family in Brooklyn, Long Island and NJ.


----------

